#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-29
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-30
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-01
<dholbach> good morning!
<highvoltage> win 25
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-02
<dholbach> good morning!
<hexmode> good morning, dholbach!
<dholbach> hi hexmode
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-03
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> finally some action on the mailing list again :-D
<dholbach> and highvoltage and I are looking into getting schooltool into the archive
<andylockran> morning guys -
<andylockran> and ladies
<dholbach> hi andylockran
<MooDoo> morning
<andylockran> did the list get my introduction?
<andylockran> accidentally cc:'d it, as part of a reply to all (sorry clive)
<MooDoo> andylockran, yes it did
<andylockran> MooDoo: gmail is just to clever with these things..
<MooDoo> :D
<bac> morning
<MooDoo> bac morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-01
<terry-ossa> Hello all
<mrtoshie> is it always this quite in here?
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-02
<mrtoshie> test-webchat
<mrtoshie> sorry just logged in a min ago and text was not showing up when I typed
<dholbach> good morning
<mrtoshie> Good morning all
<mrtoshie> What a great day this is going to be
<mrtoshie> How is every ones day going so far?
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-01
<Shridhar>  hello
<Shridhar> i am thinking of installing my php applications of ubuntu server
<Shridhar> i wnat to know
<Shridhar> that
<Shridhar> i develop database applicaitons but i am unable to serve my clients as hosting provieders give less site loading speeds so the applications becomes useless
<Shridhar> i want fast server so i am thinking of making my own server
<Shridhar> and i am thinking ubuntu
<Shridhar> but i dont understand how i need to do that
<Shridhar> how to setup the server
<Shridhar> i get material from internet but its huge
<Shridhar> i want to know it first in general
<Shridhar> so i will understand it exactly
<Shridhar> i think
<Shridhar> ..
<Shridhar> thnks
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :D
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning all
